# Wie heißt dieses Tier



## Wolfner (18. Februar 2011)

Huzzah,

Hab dieses Bild hier in den weiten des Netzes aufgelesen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Erst will ich wissen wie es heißt und dann will ich eines haben :-B

MfG
Wolfner


P.S.:
Thread ist auch offen für allerhand andere Tiere.
Gibt ja hin und wieder welche von denen man zwar weiß wie sie aussehen, aber deren Namen man nicht so schnell rausfindet (besonders bei Hunderassen).


----------



## Potpotom (18. Februar 2011)

Hukama.... Hund, Katze und Maus in einem.


----------



## Bonzenbrenner (18. Februar 2011)

Das dürfte wohl das hier sein : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fennek

Is halt n Baby auf dem bild... und als haustier wohl ungeeignet... bezweifle auch das man so n tierchen wo anders als im Zoo bei uns zu gesicht bekommt! ;D

Edit: 

Hab mal bei Google Bildersuche "Fennek Baby" eingegeben und das hier gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (18. Februar 2011)

joa stimmt auch is ein
--> Fennec Fuchs


Der Fennec Fuchs (Vulpes zerda) ist ein kleines
Fuchs gefunden in Sahara Wüste von Nordafrika
welches unterscheidende übergrosse Ohren hat.
Der Fennec Fuchs wiegt bis 1.5 Kilogramm mit
einer Körperlänge von bis 40 Zentimeter. Das
Endstück ist ein zusätzlicher 25 Zentimeter oder
so, und die Ohren können 15 Zentimeter lang
sein. Die Mäntel sind häufig eine sandige Farbe
und erlauben ihnen, mit ihren Wüste
Umlagerungen zu mischen. Seine
charakteristischen Ohren dienen, Hitze zu
zerstreuen und die Bewegung des Opfers nachts
zu hören. Seine Ohren sind genug empfindlich,
große Insekte, wie Käfer und Heuschrecken, Weg
zu hören auf dem Sand. Sein Mantel kann
Tageslicht während des Tages abstoßen und
Hitze nachts konservieren. Die Sohlen seiner Füße
werden vor dem heißen Sand durch starken Pelz
geschützt.

bla bla hier der link
http://www.worldlingo.com/ma/enwiki/de/Fennec_Fox

aber koboldmakis sind viel cooler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (18. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> aber koboldmakis sind viel cooler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wah, was für ekelhafte Pfoten! Diese Fingerspitzen und dieses selbstgefällige Grinsen! Schlichtweg: ekelhaft.

Das hier ist ein schönes Tier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Februar 2011)

Die Dinger sehen alesamt aus wie Pokemon, i like. 

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche exotischeren Tiere die man sich so halten kann?
Ich rede jetzt nicht von langweiligen Eidechsen, Spinnen, Schlangen oder Frettchen - sondern echt sowas was der Allgemeinheit nicht so läufig ist.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Februar 2011)

Der Fennek ist ja süß *_* Ich will sowas als Haustier *_*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die find ich auch soooooo süß... "Die Fossas, es komme die Fossas, lauft schnelle weg!" 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Und NATÜRLICH... Mein Namensgeber ^^


----------



## Sin (18. Februar 2011)

Dann doch lieber nen Wombat, da hat man was zu greifen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AXOLOTL POWER!


----------



## Dropz (18. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



werden damit nicht medizinische versuche gemacht?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. Februar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> werden damit nicht medizinische versuche gemacht?



Ja - denn das Axolotl regeneriert abgetrennte Körperteile.


----------



## Neritia (18. Februar 2011)

Die Ohren von dem Fennek erinnern mich an einen meiner Ex-Freunde XD

aber trotzdem süüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüß xD u die sehen auch ausgewachsen süß aus XD zumindest auf den bildern die ich gesehen hab XD *gehegeeinricht*


----------



## Manoroth (18. Februar 2011)

Sin schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber nen Wombat, da hat man was zu greifen ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die vichers sind schon geil^^ 

aber mir persönlich würde so n tierchen besser gefallen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







oder so eins xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (18. Februar 2011)

Ein Kuriositätenkabinett...


----------



## Jester (18. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe Kitten, da haben wir mal was gemeinsam! 
Verdammt coole Viecher... und ein verdammt entspanntes Leben! Einfach nur den ganzen Tag in der Höhle chillen.


----------



## Thoor (18. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


AXOLOTL ROCKEN! Ich liebe diese Viecher  wenn es geht hätte ich ne ganze Famillie zuhause!

Aber nichts geht über Kugelfische :3 die sind soooooooooo niedlich ^.^ hatte mal welche im Aquarium, die sind einfach goldig!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> AXOLOTL ROCKEN! Ich liebe diese Viecher  wenn es geht hätte ich ne ganze Famillie zuhause!
> 
> Aber nichts geht über Kugelfische :3 die sind soooooooooo niedlich ^.^ hatte mal welche im Aquarium, die sind einfach goldig!
> 
> ...


All glory to the Schnabeltier! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (18. Februar 2011)

Es gibt nur ein Schnabeltier was rockt und das derbst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (19. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Moschustier, ein Reh mit Vampirzähnen.


----------



## H2OTest (19. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Es gibt nur ein Schnabeltier was rockt und das derbst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parry!


----------



## TheGui (19. Februar 2011)

Das schönste Tier der Welt ist eine Meeresschnecke!

Blue Dragon Slug / Glaucus Atlanticus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. Februar 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Das schönste Tier der Welt ist eine Meeresschnecke!
> 
> Blue Dragon Slug / Glaucus Atlanticus
> 
> ...


In rot wär die bestimmt noch geiler.


----------



## Reflox (19. Februar 2011)

Der sieht aber auch toll aus^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saitre (20. Februar 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hui das sieht aber nice aus, habe ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Februar 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Der sieht aber auch toll aus^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na ja, sieht halt aus wie ein geflügeltes Monster-Spermium...


----------



## Neritia (22. Februar 2011)

oO ...... ...... ...... .....


----------



## Emrath (23. Februar 2011)

Die finde ich echt interessant, aber als Sporttaucher war es ja klar, das von mir was aus dem Wasser kommt!^^

Ist übrigens eine Langnasenchimäre!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daywalker1987 (23. Februar 2011)

Dieses Tierchen hier find ich cool 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (23. Februar 2011)

Hier kommt das sexieste Tier ÄV0R:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DER NASENAFFE!!


----------



## Reflox (23. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Februar 2011)

Ich mag das Okapi voll *.*
Vorallem der Name ist cool :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Februar 2011)

Das Quagga wird mit Gen-Forschung Rückgezüchtet, ist zwar schon lange ausgestorben, aber die Technik macht's möglich. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Februar 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Rèckgeüchtet



Was die Forschung alles kann ;D


----------



## Reflox (24. Februar 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Was die Forschung alles kann ;D



Mach dich nur über meine alte Schrotttastatur lustig, heute ist die neue gekommen. Jetzt erscheinen auch die Buchstaben, die erscheinen sollen. ^_^


----------

